# Water connector as pen blank



## CKormann (Apr 5, 2011)

A while back I saw a pen that the artist said was made from a tube he bought from Home Depot.  Sort of a poor-man's carbon fiber pen blank.  Something like this.

I thought I had seen that article on this site, but I could be mistaken. 

If anyone has any experience with this I would be grateful for some guidance.

What diameter tube works best?  What is the best way to cut a tube like this without fraying the ends?  When casting the tube in resin, how do you ensure the tube stays straight (even the ones in the store that are straight still have a slight curve)?  Do you allow the tube to fill with resin and drill it out afterward, or plug the ends to keep the resin out?

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## studioso (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he only took the weaved mesh from the pluming tool and slid it over a regular pen tube.


----------



## bgio13 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe the artist is jttheclockman. Check out some of his stuff, it's pretty cool.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 5, 2011)

Chris, this is where that was brought up but I have forgotten just who did it.  I would wrap a few layers of electrical tape around the area of the cut and then cut in the center of the tape.  That is how we do ground wire to keep it from fuzzing out badly.  My guess would be to insert the tube for the pen, pull the web taught against the tube and glue it there with CA. that stuff will shrink a bunch when it is pulled.  think Chinese hand cuffs.  I would plug the tube before casting and prevent any PR from entering the tube.  That stuff would be a real bear to clean out of the tube.  These re my best guess.  The originator should be on before long to set me straight.
Charles


----------



## CKormann (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.  Very helpful.  Might well be jttheclockman, he has one that looks like the same thing, really nice work.

Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 6, 2011)

CKormann said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Very helpful. Might well be jttheclockman, he has one that looks like the same thing, really nice work.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Chris


 

Chris

Others have done these but here is my version. I do get the flexible water hoses from Lowes. The great thing about using that material is it has a protective coating on it that gives it a really shiny effect when cast. I use Silmar41. I cut both ends of the hose off. I then pull the innner hose out and maybe you can make a pen from this. I have not tried it yet. But the braiding will not unwind as long as you do not over work it. One size fits all because it expands. I cut my lengths to size using a pair of tin snips. I again use the tin snips to trim the ends after the material is glued to the tube and left to dry. I leave about a 1/16" on each end when I cast and the hardest part of using this material is trimming the ends after it is cast. If you do a good job gluing the material to the tubes near the ends you then can trim them flush before casting. I do it later using a carbide trimmer. I have also used a grinder to trim the ends which works well too. Hope this helps and here is a brass Sierra and a Jr Gent stainless. One other thing that is important is to use a kit that has some meat to it because you can not turn the ends too thin.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Apr 6, 2011)

I've used the actual plastic hose for a toilet connection.  Fit on a Classic American.  Did one about 9 months ago maybe.


----------



## CKormann (Apr 6, 2011)

John, thanks so much.  That is outstanding work. You have inspired me to give this a shot.


----------



## CKormann (Apr 6, 2011)

Larry, beautiful pen.  The plastic hose also seems like a good way to go.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Apr 6, 2011)

CKormann said:


> Larry, beautiful pen.  The plastic hose also seems like a good way to go.



Thanks just thought I'd share, figured it was sort of relevant to the discussion.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 7, 2011)

All right, I have seen pens made from many different materials, heard of many others including cat poo.  My question, is there no limit what can be or has been put on a pen?  Just wondering.
Charles


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> All right, I have seen pens made from many different materials, heard of many others including cat poo. My question, is there no limit what can be or has been put on a pen? Just wondering.
> Charles


 

Charles

Not by a long shot. I think we have only begun to scratch the surface. I think as more and more people are doing casting and more and more people are becoming pen turners the ideas will continue to grow. The sky is the limit. The imagination will take us to new levels. There are many new and fresh ideas out there but some are not shown here for fear of being copied. We have had this discussion before here.

I have a couple different medium I have been working on and will hopefully get done before someone beats me to them Nothing earth shattering but different. 

As far as casting, if it can fit within the relm of the kits dimensions then why not???  Love to see new ideas come through here. I know myself I am constantly looking at different things I see in everyday life and asking myself can I make a pen out of it.


----------

